# Raising Tank with Yellowish water Help



## migdem (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi all,

I have a problem with my current setup. I have an aquarium of about 40 litres. I have an internal filter that only have a sponge. Now the problem is that the water is always yellowish and the sponge clogs tooooo much. I do water changes of about twice a week and every week i need to wash the sponge in the same water that i had just removed from the aquarium. I house around 30-40 fish that are being raised. I have some swordtails and guppies. How could i arrange the problem. Lately i had around 15 small fry of around 1 month old and found them all dead :-(.

Now how can i arrange the colour of the water?
Nitrate is at 1. How can i arrange this?
I have a small reading lamp as a source of light. Do i need to change this? 
Why does the sponge clogs so quickly?


Thanks in advance


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

for starters; you are a little overstocked.. second; you are underfiltered.. unless your internal filter pumps at least 100 GPH... 400 LPH... third; you are feeding way too much...
the light is no big deal unless you have live plants,,,, then you might want something a bit brighter...
as for the color....... get some activated carbon and a cheap pair of pantyhose..cut a couple of 8" pieces off the pantyhose..place some carbon in each one and tie them off..make them to fit inside of the internal filter.. be sure to remove the sponge first.. lol....


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

wow.... 30 to 40 fish in a 10 gallon tank?? Thats about as overkill as it gets and is probably the biggest problem!... oh and all those other things lohachata said lol


----------



## migdem (Jun 6, 2007)

The filter that i have pumps 200L/h. So do you think i need another or its better that i change my current one to a bigger filter? Also i can add the carbon since my filter previously had but i removed since i have some java fern and java moss


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

i would definitely look into getting another tank, especially if you are into the fish breeding.


----------



## migdem (Jun 6, 2007)

Unfortunately i cannot do that right now because of room problem so i need to find a solution on the current setup


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

What is your gallon range on your filter. (Like 5-20 gallons etc.)


----------



## migdem (Jun 6, 2007)

http://www.hailea.com/e-hailea/product1/HL-BT200.htm

200l/h


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

when i run into filtration trouble i always have a back up filter to throw on.. they dont cost that much.. you can find them real cheap at www.drsfosterandsmith.com i would just buy another small filter.. you can make it work.. i have a platy breeding tank of 10 gallons and a filter that does 150GPH if you get another filter the same size or larger as your current one for your tank it should work out.. be sure to add carbon like lohachata said


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

I suggest getting another filter. You can never over filter your tank. Maybe a sponge filter. I have been hearing that those are good to have. 
And they wont suck up your new born fry.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Get a bigger tank, get a bigger filter w/ bio-wheel and a place you can add x'tra stuff like carbon filters (marineland emperor 400), use a carbon filter


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

mig......i think that if you got another 200 model or even one of the next size up; it would help out a lot..considering that you have some space issues; that would be your best bet..you might also want to reduce the number of fish and the amount you feed..
when you become as crazy as i am; then you can overstock your tanks..lol


----------



## migdem (Jun 6, 2007)

Right now I feed them twice daily. Do you think that if I feed them once I will leave them starving?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it is not how often; but how much..put less food in the tank... only about as much as they will totally consume in 5-10 minutes..


----------



## migdem (Jun 6, 2007)

i feed them twice daily and in 1 min the food is consumed


----------

